# MRC Tech6 power supply



## citynuts (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone ever used this power supply - that is capable of both DC and DCC ?
What are the pros and cons?
Thinking about getting one for my layout - hard to find info on it

Thanks


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

The Tech 6 is DC.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

citynuts said:


> Has anyone ever used this power supply - that is capable of both DC and DCC ?
> What are the pros and cons?
> Thinking about getting one for my layout - hard to find info on it
> 
> Thanks


DCC starts at $150+ and most folks skip the MRC and Bachmann and go for the Digitrax or NCE. Do lots of searching and reading before you buy anything.


----------

